# Cedarcide



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

I just saw an ad for this product on PT. It's made here in Houston and I've been considering it for my deck. It is one of these lifetime, petrify your wood products. Does anyone have any experience with something like this?

I called the company and what they said made sense to me, but I'm no chemist. Basically their product drives all of the moisture from the wood, thereby petrifying it. No moisture means no bugs, no rot, etc. It won't protect from UV, so some maintenance is still required, but supposedly wood treated with this will hold paint or stain much better.

Brian Phillips


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Brian, I sell a product called Cretowood. I don't recommend putting these types of products on your deck because they cannot be released from the wood. If your plan is to let the wood get dingy and gray, it may work for you. Cretowood says you can stain over the wood but I have doubts about long term penetration.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Brian, I sell a product called Cretowood. I don't recommend putting these types of products on your deck because they cannot be released from the wood. If your plan is to let the wood get dingy and gray, it may work for you. Cretowood says you can stain over the wood but I have doubts about long term penetration.


Ken,

I did check out your products and from what I recall the Cretowood is similar to Cedarcide. Am I correct? If not, how are they different?

The concept makes sense to me, but again, I'm no chemist. Since my house is my personal lab, I'm willing to try something. At the same time, I want to be reasonably certain it will work. I hate 2 year experiments that fail.

One thing that is interesting about Cedercide is that it can be applied to wet wood.

Brian Phillips


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Brian, they are all similar. I don't know the cedarcide product and its raw materials percentages. I recommend these silica type products to people for use on wood fences and tell them to tread lightly when applying to decks. You can apply any waterborne to a wet deck so this tells me that the cedarcide is very similar to the creto. 

Brian, it all depends upon the look you are seeking. Pigment is what prevents wood from turning gray. Pigment is sacrificial and has to be replaced at least every two years for a deck to stay looking good. If you are okay with a deck that gets very gray, you can use this type of product. If the cedracide is penetrating and you don't overapply in theory you should be able to maintain the top 1/16" by either periodic cleaning and/or staining.


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Brian, they are all similar. I don't know the cedarcide product and its raw materials percentages. I recommend these silica type products to people for use on wood fences and tell them to tread lightly when applying to decks. You can apply any waterborne to a wet deck so this tells me that the cedarcide is very similar to the creto.
> 
> Brian, it all depends upon the look you are seeking. Pigment is what prevents wood from turning gray. Pigment is sacrificial and has to be replaced at least every two years for a deck to stay looking good. If you are okay with a deck that gets very gray, you can use this type of product. If the cedracide is penetrating and you don't overapply in theory you should be able to maintain the top 1/16" by either periodic cleaning and/or staining.


Ken,

Thanks for the info. I assume these products won't stop mildew/ algae growth. But I imagine they might reduce it. Comments?

Brian Phillips


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I just used a similar product on some new pressure treated stair treads I just installed - it's a local company called and the product is called seal-once. Basically after pressure washing the treads with a bleach/tsp solution to open the pores, I applied this solution in two drenching coats - and then applied a 100% acrylic latex porch and floor paint. So we'll see how it works - this customer was having lots of problems with the wood being wet all the time and rotting.


----------

